# Douglas Fir Exterior (Painting)



## Mooeee (8 Jun 2015)

Just been asked to quote for a job to replace some boards on the outside of a house, been advised to use Douglas Fir, with primer preservative, undercoat and gloss top coat paint, problem is when doing a search on the web for paint Characteristics of painting some sites say takes paint good and other sites say don't paint Douglas Fir. 

Any help or recommendations as to what wood would be best rather than using pine. 

Thanks 

Mooeee


----------



## blackrodd (8 Jun 2015)

I've not heard of a painting difficulty regarding Douglas fir, I have used quite a lot of it for National trust work, in the past for windows etc, Douglas fir can be really smooth when planed with sharp new cutters and therefore would benefit from a good sand with an orbital sander or similar to help the paint "bite".
For exterior woodwork I use Dulux silver primer as water based acryllic will not last anything like as long.
Google search "Wood preserver primer" brings up this,--

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid ... r%20primer
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Jacob (8 Jun 2015)

Pine is best for paint. 
Best paint (I can say after a lot of years of trial and error) is without a doubt the swedish linseed oil paint system. Marketed under the name "Allback" but there may well be other alternatives. 
It's easier to use, cheaper and lasts much longer than conventional modern paints and so-called "opaque stains" and similar bolox


----------



## Mooeee (8 Jun 2015)

Hi Rodders
Thanks for the input will look at using the Silver Primer (Dulux), just one more question I was going to use the 3 part Dulux weathershield system but wouldn't need to use the preservative primer (Part 1 of 3 part system) but could I still use the 2nd and 3rd part of the weathershield system over the top of the aluminium primer?.

Thanks also to Jacob for your input.

Thanks

Mooeee


----------



## blackrodd (9 Jun 2015)

This should answer you're question,--

https://www.dulux.co.uk/en/products/wea ... ive-primer
Regards Rodders


----------



## Mooeee (9 Jun 2015)

Thanks for replying Rodders

Regards

Mooeee


----------

